# Exhaust question?



## 2004americanmuscle (Jul 24, 2009)

I have my exhaust dumped before the rear axle, but would it sound better if i had it dumped after the tire? like one pipe on each side dumped after tire under the bumper? what you guys think? Also, would bigger mid pipes give me a deeper soound? im on 2.5" and have been thinkin about upgrading to 3".


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

3" pipes on that LS1 with minor mods are going to drop the velocity of the gases and hurt your low end power. if you're just going for sound then whatever. it will get louder


----------



## 2004americanmuscle (Jul 24, 2009)

well, im looking more towards sound but performance is just as important as it sounds, a car can sound mean as hell and end up being slow, im not lookin for that. so an engine as modified as mine...with a .600lift cam ls6 heads stall etc etc 2.5s are stil good? wouldnt it increase the flow? not really an exhaust guy which is why im asking, or should i just stick with my 2.5s?


----------

